# MuFang Cube



## bigbee99 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone know what it is?

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_MuFang_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-29311

And should I stock it for my store?


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 22, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> Anyone know what it is?
> 
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_MuFang_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-29311
> 
> And should I stock it for my store?



From what i hear it is just a C4U clone


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 22, 2010)

really? It actually looks really cool


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually, it looks like a plain regular storebought...but adjustable. So, no


----------



## c1829 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks exactly like the C4U cube.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks for the infromation.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 23, 2010)

It was posted on mf8 a while ago and seems okay, ask Daniel about it, he knows a lot about random Chinese cubes


----------



## r_517 (Apr 23, 2010)

they offer great after-sale service in China. every cube will be offered a lifelong guarantee card, for free or cheap substitutions for screws, springs, spare parts etc. 
anyway idk if they officially sale abroad


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Apr 23, 2010)

It is similiar to C4Y.

But I think MuFang is better than C4Y.

I bought black one 1 month ago.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 23, 2010)

oh, than ill get one myself to try out.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 23, 2010)

Mu-Fang just seems so funny so me. Say it three times, guarantee you laugh.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 23, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Actually, it looks like a plain regular storebought...but adjustable. So, no



...Dude. Look at the picture again.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 23, 2010)

mufan is a knockoff of the C4U cube, it was actually censored at MF8 for some reason.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 23, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Actually, it looks like a plain regular storebought...but adjustable. So, no



It has caps for the edge pieces. I think it's just a C4U knockoff.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 23, 2010)

ok, thanks for the feedback


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 23, 2010)

If anyone wants to buy a MuFang DIY kit i have a black one, a pink one and a white one. Just pm me to sort out the price etc.


----------



## r_517 (Apr 23, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Mu-Fang just seems so funny so me. Say it three times, guarantee you laugh.



don't get it 

ps: Mu-Fang is a Shanghainese language which means "rubik's cube"


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 24, 2010)

OMFG i get it! i'm shanghainese and it means rubik's cube in shanghainese


----------

